# evacuation of mediastinal hematoma?



## mad_one80 (Jun 12, 2009)

does anyone know the cpt code for "Evacuation of mediastinal hematoma"?
I have been using cpt 21632 but not sure if that's the best choice.

Thanks!


----------



## donsqueen (Jun 12, 2009)

Can't be sure without looking at an op report, but take a look at codes 39000 and 39010.


----------



## KimberlyLanier (Jun 12, 2009)

*Evacuation of Mediastinal Hematoma*

So you are for sure not using the correct CPT Code 21632 is Radical Resection of Sternum with Mediastinal Lymphadenectomy.

With out reading an OP Report I really can't tell you for sure, but take a look at 10140 was it by chance an Incision and Drainage of Hematoma??  Was it superficial?  

It is hard to tell you with out read the OP Report.

Kimberly CPC


----------



## KimberlyLanier (Jun 16, 2009)

I am with Amy on this one, if it was not superfical then I would take a look at 39000 and 39010.

Kimberly CPC


----------

